# Military Shadowboxes



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Here are some of the boxes I did shortly before retiring from active duty...






























The transition has taken awhile, but I now have the shop back up and working on the "honey-do" list for the new house (closet organizers, built-ins, etc....).


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those shadow boxes are really nice. I am sure the recipients treasure them. I especially like #4 and the sword case, though I had troubles seeing its details b/c of the photo size. Congratulations on retirement also! Semper Fi.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Love the boxes.
Thanks for your service. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

ACP said:


> Those shadow boxes are really nice. I am sure the recipients treasure them. I especially like #4 and the sword case, though I had troubles seeing its details b/c of the photo size. Congratulations on retirement also! Semper Fi.


 
I had them posted via photobucket originally, but then remembered the thread stating to post them using this site. For some reason they were reduced when I uploaded them from my computer directly.

Glad you like #4 because that one is mine.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

great job on the boxes.... it is nice to see another south dakotan on the forum.

looking forward to seeing more of your work

Merry Christmas all

kendall


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Those are very, very good!! And _*Thank You*_ for your service.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful. Nice balance.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Great boxes*! Two questions..What kind of wood did you use on your box (the bomb shaped one) and what is the pin above the rank insignia? EOD?

Semper Fi


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

The bomb shaped box is made out of Jarrah and those are the three EOD badges: basic, senior and master.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*USS Ariziona*

I have a flag that was flown over the USS Arizona on July 4th a few years ago. (Don't remember where I put the certificate). Any suggestions on what type of box to make? 
I just did not want to make the traditional flag box. I have plenty of Hondura's Mahogany to use.

Thanks for the suggestions.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I have a flag that was flown over the USS Arizona on July 4th a few years ago. (Don't remember where I put the certificate). Any suggestions on what type of box to make?
> I just did not want to make the traditional flag box. I have plenty of Hondura's Mahogany to use.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> ...


 
Make a box in the shape of the state of Arizona.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Texas Sawduster said:


> I have a flag that was flown over the USS Arizona on July 4th a few years ago. (Don't remember where I put the certificate). Any suggestions on what type of box to make?
> I just did not want to make the traditional flag box. I have plenty of Hondura's Mahogany to use.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.
> ...


 
TS,
I know this is an old post but I am in the same situation in that I have a flag flown over Arizona along with a small model and a few collectors coins. Anyway, I recommend if you haven't already made something for your flag to use teak. It goes with the theme of teak decks of this great warship. I live in Virginia Beach now and the USS Wisconsin is docked here. I have thought about approaching the folks who maintain the ship's decks to see if I could purchase enough wood that has been removed at one time. Worth a try. 

Just thought I would pass along the idea in case you haven't finished your flag display.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

BIP,
By chance do you have any progress pics of your bomb shadow box. I am curious to find out, if you don't mind sharing, how you shaped the sides of the box. Did you use thick stock and just shape down?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for not seeing your question earlier. I made forms by stacking 3/4" MDF in five layers and cut in the shape I wanted. I used my bandsaw to resaw a board into thin planks and then clamped them together against the form after applying glue between the layers. I believe the text book name for the technique is called bent form lamination.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not being involved in the military, I can't appreciate what the medal represent. However, being a woodworker, I can appreciate fine woodworking and I definitely appreciate these projects. Great work.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Missed this thread earlier, glad I was able to catch up with it.

BEAUTIFUL work on the presentation boxes. 

One of these days I may decide to make a shadowbox.

Thanks for posting the nice work.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Really dig the non-traditional nature of the bomb box but I like them all very much. Well done.


----------

